# New - Token Carbon Seatposts



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

I just got some nice seatposts from Token:

27,2/350: 137g
30,9/350: 140g
31,6/350: 147g


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi, can I buy some parts like the cradle?

I want to build my own seatpost.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Mattias_Hellöre said:


> Hi, can I buy some parts like the cradle?
> 
> I want to build my own seatpost.


You can get KCNC spare parts.I know they are available at least in germany and not that expensive.

www.pitwalk.de is the distributor

Shown below KCNC clamping parts 
31g for the 27,2mm parts / 34g for the 31,6mm parts

Token clamping parts of the above seatposts are about 5g heavier


----------



## barrows (Jul 6, 2004)

*When...*

is one of these companies going to realize that seat clamp mechanisms which point load the seat post rails are inherently weak, and in many cases put too much stress on too small an area of the seat rails.
I know a lot of riders are getting away with seatposts with this design, but I have seen saddle rails fail due to the point loading nature of these posts. For me, that means Thomson Masterpiece posts with titanium bolts and barrel nuts are still the way to go (181 grams in 30.9 x 350).


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

How are these token seatposts holding up?
Thinking of getting one for my gary fisher roscoe full sus, any problems with running a carbon post on a 140mm travel bike?
Is it a bad idea?

was also considering :
Tifosi:
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Tifosi_Carbon_Seat_Post/5360040570/

FSA SLK
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=23052

Cheers


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I've cracked out Ti saddle rails using Syncros posts, and they spread the clamp force over a larger area compared to these minimalist style 2-bolt posts. But when you crack your saddle rail with a Syncros (or Thomson) you can just slide the rail forward/backwards in the clamp and still keep riding your bike (although your reach might feel a bit off). Not so with these posts.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Almost all manufacturers offering lightweight seatposts offer this style of clamp.

Schmolke,Tune,KCNC, Woodman,Heylight,Extralite, m2racer,New Ultimate,....I think that's a common style of clamps and that's for a reason.

By following the manufacturers specs when thightening the clamps i haven't encountered any problems. I think that's the main reason people might have problems by simply overthightening the clamps which then might put a shear load on the rails.


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

I crushed my carbon M2Racer post (it was like the one in the photo above) it would not stop sliding down into the seat tube, it flexed too much and the seat kept sliding back (Ti rails). They replaced it with an aluminum version... and went out of business shortly thereafter. This was on a road bike mind you. VERY inconvienient during a race!

Both carbon and AL had seat post clamp styles like above, which I do not trust on a carbon railed seat... I've seen them break the rails.

I don't think I can bring myself to use one of these again... although they look very cool


----------



## birdshell (Oct 25, 2008)

CactusJackSlade said:


> I don't think I can bring myself to use one of these again... although they look very cool


and your weight?


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a Token seatpost and am pretty happy with it. I only have a few rides on it, but it is certainly an improvement over the aluminum seatpost it replaced. My seatpost rails are Ti though, so hopefully I won't have any problems. Plus I ride a hardtail so I'm off the saddle quite a bit.

What is the lightest clamp mechanism that can be used with the Token seatpost?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

DavidR1 said:


> I have a Token seatpost and am pretty happy with it. I only have a few rides on it, but it is certainly an improvement over the aluminum seatpost it replaced. My seatpost rails are Ti though, so hopefully I won't have any problems. Plus I ride a hardtail so I'm off the saddle quite a bit.
> 
> What is the lightest clamp mechanism that can be used with the Token seatpost?


The Token mechanism is similar to KCNC and Woodman but the black upper parts are a bit wider and therefore slightly heavier.You could save ca. 4-5g using KCNC parts.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

nino said:


> Almost all manufacturers offering lightweight seatposts offer this style of clamp. Schmolke,Tune,KCNC, Woodman,Heylight,Extralite, m2racer,New Ultimate,....I think that's a common style of clamps and that's for a reason.


Yeah, and the reason is to save a few grams so that weight is competitive. I guess we should decide for ourselves if that is reasonable trade-off. Personally, I would not touch it, but I guess those folks who attach rotors with three bolts will not have an issue with this design at all.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

I snapped my SLR Ti rails on my seat with my KCNC post. That clamp just sucks. I slides if it is not tight. Then you tighten it and it bends the Ti rails. I rode with my seat slid to its natural position(all the way back). Then the rails snapped. I'm 155lbs.
I now use a Thomson Masterpiece.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Gosh I have two KCNC posts on two rigid Singlespeeds, one saddle with Ti rails and one saddle with Carbon rails, I'm 192lbs and I haven't had a single issue in over a year. I guess you can never tell, I did break an Intense M-1 DH frame in half though and that thing had to be stronger than my posts.


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

cost ?


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

raceer2 said:


> cost ?


I paid about $175 for mine. Of course the exchange r


----------



## IM31408 (Dec 24, 2008)

raceer2 said:


> cost ?


Got mine for around $75 excluding shipping.


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

IM31408 said:


> Got mine for around $75 excluding shipping.


thanks, do we have a source ?


----------



## IM31408 (Dec 24, 2008)

raceer2 said:


> thanks, do we have a source ?


http://www.tufonorthamerica.biz/


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

These seatposts are for glorified road bikes like Nino's. I use a Thomson Masterpiece. It might be 30-40g heavier, but it's 300 times more realiable and easier on your saddle rails than this stupid light crap.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

sfer1 said:


> These seatposts are for glorified road bikes like Nino's. I use a Thomson Masterpiece. It might be 30-40g heavier, but it's 300 times more realiable and easier on your saddle rails than this stupid light crap.


Have you ever used this seatpost?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

DavidR1 said:


> Have you ever used this seatpost?


Is its clamping mechanism somehow magically different from the same clamping mechanisms on other similar posts that are known to be less then friendly for many rails - and that major manufacturers specifically warn against?

Personally, I feel no need to test this particular seatpost. I do not expect the result to be any different. But then I am not a skinny racer and I not particularly smooth on my gear, so your mileage may vary


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Curmy said:


> Personally, I feel no need to test this particular seatpost. I do not expect the result to be any different. But then I am not a skinny racer and I not particularly smooth on my gear, so your mileage may vary


No doubt that experiences will differ among different racers. This is the reason I asked the question.

I race a rigid bike, so I'm out of the saddle quite a bit. I don't have a ton of miles on this seatpost nor do I use a saddle with carbon rails, but I haven't experienced any problems yet.

If (when?) it fails, I plan on moving to a Ritchey WCS seatpost. Their clamping system does seem to be more stable. I will probably switch to a saddle with carbon rails at this point. I think my overall weight (post and saddle) will be about the same with these two changes.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

DavidR1 said:


> If (when?) it fails, I plan on moving to a Ritchey WCS seatpost. Their clamping system does seem to be more stable.


Ritchey WCS is fine, but my sample is 40g heavier then Masterpiece - which has a fairly proven clamp. Personally, I see no pressing reason to go elsewhere except for adjustable posts - all lighter options seem to have this clamp design that did not work for me. I am obviously not claiming that it would not work at all.


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

You could always do this and have a little bit of both clamps. And it's a couple grams lighter too


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Can you tell us more about this setup? Particularly interested in the carbon piece you have on the top of the post itself. It looks like it will offer more support then the factory Token clamp.


----------



## twestis (Dec 18, 2007)

russya said:


> You could always do this and have a little bit of both clamps. And it's a couple grams lighter too
> 
> Is that cradle from smud-carbon.eu?


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

russya said:


> You could always do this and have a little bit of both clamps. And it's a couple grams lighter too
> 
> Is that cradle from smud-carbon.eu?


very likely it is from there. Got me interested too. Might get one of these to replace the cradle on my woodman carbo EL. It should fit fine.


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

That is not where I got mine from, but looking at it I would say it is the same part but I can't be sure. I bought from a member of the forum.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

russya said:


> That is not where I got mine from, but looking at it I would say it is the same part but I can't be sure. I bought from a member of the forum.


who is the member and how much does he ask?


----------



## twestis (Dec 18, 2007)

sergio_pt said:


> very likely it is from there. Got me interested too. Might get one of these to replace the cradle on my woodman carbo EL. It should fit fine.


Their cradle is made to fit a diameter of 28mm so it is really just to measure, in some way


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

After looking at the site some more I'm sure that's the same people who made mine. Mine came from poland and that's the sites other language. So I doubt two different people in poland are making carbon saddle cradles in poland. 

I'll go through my pm's and try to find his name.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

I just got this seatpost yesterday, but I'm having some issues. 
1. Nino, you said that you think most people who break there carbon rails with this type of seatpost probably didn't torque it right (may of been in another post), well how do you torque it? I can't find a torque wrench that will work, because of the angle the front bolt is at.

2. this one isn't really an issue, it's more of just me being cautious. But has anyone, had any issues with this seatpost (or a similar seatpost) with Selle Italia carbon rails.

I've had this seatpost for less than 24 hours and I'm not digging it at all.


----------



## diver160651 (Jun 18, 2007)

I running the seat post with a 125g SI carbon railed saddle - have several thousand miles on it --


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

diver160651 said:


> I running the seat post with a 125g SI carbon railed saddle - have several thousand miles on it --


Thanks, that definitely rose my confidence about using it. Did you use a torque wrench on it?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

diver160651 said:


> I running the seat post with a 125g SI carbon railed saddle - have several thousand miles on it --


Yeah, but that probably the strongest part on you bike.


----------



## diver160651 (Jun 18, 2007)

COLINx86 said:


> Thanks, that definitely rose my confidence about using it. Did you use a torque wrench on it?


no -- but it I do have one and the Allen sockets with angle adapters so I have zero excuse except being super lazy --

BTW the I not a heavy guy - but not supper light 156 -- 5'9" but I tell my wife I am 1 inch short of 6'


----------



## diver160651 (Jun 18, 2007)

Curmy said:


> Yeah, but that probably the strongest part on you bike.


oh Curmy ... thats not nice.. but I was laughing...... & based on your advice, I am still typing with my with my keyboard turned round -- nothing I do seems to make my signature look like yours!


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

diver160651 said:


> oh Curmy ... thats not nice.. but I was laughing...... & based on your advice, I am still typing with my with my keyboard turned round -- nothing I do seems to make my signature look like yours!


"ʇoɥs ı sǝpınb ןıɐɹʇ oǝpıʌ ʍǝɟ ɐ ǝɹɐ ǝɹǝɥ"
:ǝɹǝɥ ǝuıɟ sʞɹoʍ - pɹɐoqʎǝʞ sɐ ɹɐɟ sɐ

:thumbsup: ˙ǝɔıu ʎɹǝʌ sı sʞɹoʍ-s ɹnoʎ ˙snoıʌuǝ ʎןuo ɯɐ ı 'ou


----------



## fastback67 (Apr 6, 2010)

diver160651 said:


> oh Curmy ... thats not nice.. but I was laughing...... & based on your advice, I am still typing with my with my keyboard turned round -- nothing I do seems to make my signature look like yours!


:unɟ ǝʌɐɥ

http://www.revfad.com/flip.html


----------



## twestis (Dec 18, 2007)

russya said:


> You could always do this and have a little bit of both clamps. And it's a couple grams lighter too
> 
> Russya what is the diameter/size on your post? On my 31.9 post the cradle seams to be based on a diameter of over 31 mm and the dudes in Poland made their cradels for 28 mm.


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

Do you end up with fewer posts than you had before with upside down writing


----------

